# Any jersey people??



## vinniemac3 (Jan 13, 2010)

Any jersey people interested in meeting up, i could def use some tips and advice.


----------



## JoeDif (Jan 14, 2010)

What part of Jersey?  I'm in DE not too far from Commadore Barry Bridge


----------



## vinniemac3 (Jan 14, 2010)

im in middlesex count, central jersey


----------



## eobrieniv (Jan 31, 2010)

mount holly, nj here!


----------



## shmne (Feb 1, 2010)

Hey there! I live in Highland Park. I've actually been looking for a chance to meet up with some photographers, I've been in Florida for school the past two years and would like to start meeting people in the Tri-State.

Shoot me a pm if you'd be interested in meeting up somewhere in the middle. Same goes for anyone interested, I've only got less than a year of experience however I know many techniques and wouldn't hesitate to say I am an advanced shooter.


----------



## spiffybeth (Feb 6, 2010)

middlesex county as well. 

if something is going to happen, shoot me a PM to let me know please!


----------



## usayit (Feb 6, 2010)

Morris county here....  Snow storm missed us today.


----------



## shmne (Feb 7, 2010)

I think we need to find a starbucks to meet up at, it'd be fun to finally meet some more photographers in New Jersey. 

Guessing something near Middlesex?


----------



## Provo (Feb 8, 2010)

East Windsor NJ


----------



## the m700 project (Feb 25, 2010)

Tinton falls here. I wouldnt call myself a photographer, but i have a camera


----------



## luckyss (Mar 10, 2010)

Neptune here - same as m700 not a photographer but I do have a camera


----------

